# A



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice looking restoration of an old saw! I am sure you will put it to work!

CB


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thankyou CB, actually this saw probably won't get used alot, but it will get used some. I have it in a small shop in the basement that I mostly use in the winter. I have the 10" version of this saw out in the main shop ( double stall garage ). But I did use the small saw to cut the 1 1/4" thick table board and it went through it like buttahhh.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn! The Unifence head casting is more than 1/2 the width of the saw table. Are you sure it won't fall over with the fence all the way to one side like that?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL EE, with the weight of the cast top and wings I doubt that it's going anywhere, but I agree, it does look funny. I just got to thinking though that last year I made a router table top out of the same material that I used on this saw for the table board. I mounted a Woodpeckers aluminum plate in it and I still have the template to cut the hole. I just may do the same to this top so I can use that router and plate in this table also. I'll have to think about it somemore, the router table I made is a little heavy, but it is portable.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

ya know, woodchuck, I can see that. The mobile base you have on the saw looks like it could be extended to cover a small set of drawers under the table extension and enclosed dust collection for the router. You could have a nice little workstation for your winter basement shop.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

EE, I'm liken the cabinet idea, it would be a conveiniant place for router and tablesaw accessories.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

thats one saweet saw woodchuck… I need to be driving by the places you do.. lol. nice job on the restoration and adaptation!


----------

